# John Downame - THE CHRISTIAN WARFARE AGAINST .....



## Mayflower (Mar 23, 2007)

John Downame - THE CHRISTIAN WARFARE AGAINST THE DEVIL, WORLD & FLESH

Solid ground books :
http://www.solid-ground-books.com/search.asp?searchtext=John+Downame

http://history.hanover.edu/courses/excerpts/260down.html

Any thoughts ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the links!

John Downame (d. 1652) was the man who supervised the production of the English Annotations, and wrote the annotations on Revelation. He also printed James Ussher's _Body of Divinity_ and a concordance on the Bible, among other things. His brother, George Downame, was another notable Puritan. 

This is a classic Puritan treatise comparable to William Gurnall's _The Christian in Complete Armour_.


----------

